# Price drop again! Hop's (not so) Massive GPU Liquidation! All sold, finally! (Sold:7970DCIIx2, 7970Ref, 7950, 6990, 6970x2, 6950, 5850x2, 5830x3, GTX+



## SgtHop

For sale today is this Sapphire 6990, used as my primary card for a few months. Clocked reliably to 950MHz with considerable thermal headroom in both core and VRM due to the Accelero 6990 cooler attached to it. That, of course, also makes it near silent. Included will be the original box, stock cooler and all accessories that I got with it. One or two small things may be missing, if that's an issue and you need the part, I'll see about getting it shipped to you.

Going to start off asking $550 *Sold* for it, but I'm very open to offers.

Adding another card, currently running in my roommate's server. 2GB TFII 6950, also bought off another OCN member. Comes with box and all accessories. Does not shader unlock. Fresh from RMA. Asking $165. *Sold*

Adding more stuff, this time my Asus 7970 DCII. Was my primary GPU for the last 6 months or so, but I'm downgrading to 7950s. Full 3 slot card, very heavy, very powerful, very cool. Barely makes noise at full fan. Bought new from Newegg. Adding second, open box DCII for continuity, *sold* already for $345. Original box and all accessories. $360.

Also adding one of aforementioned 7950s. Sapphire with the Dual-X cooler. Also a very quiet card, but considerably smaller than the DCII. Using two as my primary rig now, still performs great in everything I do. New from Newegg less than 3mo. ago. Original box and all accessories. $285. *Sold.*

New addition of the reference design 7970 by Gigabyte. Purchased off a member here, it was used very briefly in my roommate's computer. Does 1100 at stock volts, never pushed farther than that. Stays very cool. Has box and all accessories that I got with it, not sure if it's the complete set though. Asking $350 *Sold*.

Adding three 5830s that I need to be rid of. All Sapphires with the single fan, non-reference coolers on them. Bought off an OCN member a few months back. I never clocked them past the 875MHz limit CCC has on them, but the previous owner said they could do 1GHz when you use Trixx. Asking $90 shipped per card, or $240 for all three *All three sold*. No box or accessories.

Adding Evga 9800GTX+. I've had it since the beginning of time itself, for a little while as my primary, before my days of 9800GX2s. Never really pushed the core on it, but it'll do 2000MHz on the shaders. Kept it as a backup for eons, but it's really not relevant anymore. $55 shipped, $50 for active folders. *Sold.* No box or accessories.

And another addition. Evga 9800gt, 512MB non-refence, still works just fine. No box or accessories with this, $35 *Sold*.

More things coming up for sale. I have two 6970s that I've been letting my roommate utilize, just recently upgraded them. One is a Lightning, the other an original reference card. Both of them currently have Acceleros attached (See a pattern?), but I have the stock coolers. Lightning comes with box and accessories, reference just the other cooler and backplate. $225 for the reference, $250 for the Lightning *Both sold.*, mostly because the box and everything doesn't fit in a flat rate.

And adding a couple more cards, both 5850s. One is a Visiontek reference card, the other a Sapphire custom, with one of the Accelero dual fan coolers. Both run well. The Visiontek had some weirdness on its fan when I got it back from RMA, it rubbed up against the shroud, and since I didn't want to deal with RMAing it again, I just filed it down. This, of course, means the sticker isn't very pretty anymore, but it is 100% functional. $90 for the Visiontek, $120 *Both sold* for the Sapphire. Sapphire does come with the stock cooler.

Be advised all prices are shipped, tracked and insured, USPS flat rate if possible. PM with questions and comments. As stated later in the thread, PayPal is preferred for payment. No lowballers please.

Not looking for trades anymore.

Looking for a motherboard or CPU? Head here for some deals!
How about a PSU? Got some Corsairs here if you need them!


----------



## Tehmoonrulz

Would you be willing to switch to stock/regular BIOS?


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, I could return it to stock, though it can only clock to 840MHz with that. Not a problem either way.


----------



## SgtHop

Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## grunion

Combo price on the 4 ATI cards?
How are the fans on that TFII, any signs of failure?


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, I could probably do a combo. What were you thinking price wise?

And, as far as the fans go, I've seen no signs of failure. It's only run at 75%, keeps the card nice and cool, and of course, it will be thoroughly dusted before it's shipped.


----------



## SgtHop

Bumpity.


----------



## Cyrious

Can you post a picture of the 9800GT?


----------



## SgtHop

Aye, being uploaded now.


----------



## segabtc

YGPM for 5830's


----------



## segabtc

free bump while waiting a response. Can only PM 2 a day.


----------



## SgtHop

Replied a few days ago, still waiting a response...


----------



## nleksan

Argh, was hoping to grab that 9800GTX+ for use as PhysX card


----------



## SgtHop

The GT will work just as well for that, my friend.


----------



## cssorkinman

I might be interested in the 9800 gt, would it be the Akimbo model?


----------



## SgtHop

I think the Akimbo has the rear exhaust cooler, doesn't it?


----------



## cssorkinman

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130379

If it looks like that one , I'd be interested. Thanks for your prompt reply


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, it's not that one, lol. Pics are in the OP.


----------



## cssorkinman

hmm no pics show up for me, but I'm at work and they may be screened








Thank you for your time


----------



## SgtHop

Possibly so. I use Photobucket, so if that's blocked, then yeah. It's definitely not the Akimbo, has a center axial fan directly over the core, and a large aluminum heatsink. Two slot card still, stays very cool and pretty much dead silent, but does still exhaust heat into the case. Anymore, though, that shouldn't be much a problem.


----------



## Jaguarbamf

I miss the 5830's. Considering buying them back. haha


----------



## SgtHop

They're good cards, haha. You'd still be making money on them. Just upgraded to 7950s in that machine.


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHop*
> 
> They're good cards, haha. You'd still be making money on them. Just upgraded to 7950s in that machine.


3 7950's? Getting good numbers I hope!
How were the temps on all 3 of them running together?


----------



## SgtHop

Max I ever really saw was 75 at 80% fans. I never bothered with installing Trixx, so I just kept them at 875. It was in an Antec 1200 though, with a 5400rpm Gentle Typhoon on the side panel.


----------



## tweezlednutball

If you end up with a 6970 reference cooler, I'd love to purchase it. PM me once you know.. thanks!


----------



## SgtHop

Like...just the cooler?


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Tempting. I get paid on Friday, so if you still have them this weekend, expect a message from me.


----------



## SgtHop

Roger that. I expect I will, doesn't seem to be too much interest in them.


----------



## EnzoLT

PM bump


----------



## SgtHop

Replied. Awaiting answer.


----------



## jimba86

Would you ship the 6970 lightning?


----------



## SgtHop

PM me.


----------



## nathantrumpet

Hello, do you have a price for the 5850s? Thanks.


----------



## Furf

PM SENT


----------



## SgtHop

Replied, and price added. Knew I was forgetting something, haha.


----------



## SgtHop

6950 sold.


----------



## Rainstar

Might be interested in the msi ref 7970 when its available


----------



## SgtHop

Just became available. However, I misspoke, it's a Gigabyte card, not MSI, but still a reference unit. Expect a PM shortly.


----------



## SgtHop

Bump with price drop.


----------



## AlexNJ

would you take a 6950 with a trade?


----------



## SgtHop

I just sold a 6950, haha.


----------



## Furf

It was a 6970 when it was all said and done.

From outer space and the Galaxy S3


----------



## SgtHop

Quite. Seems you got lucky with that one, haha.


----------



## Furf

Great seller though.

From outer space and the Galaxy S3


----------



## SgtHop

Your praise is appreciated, sir. We shall exchange trader rating when i return home.


----------



## Astonished

Just purchases his 6970 Referenced w/cooler, shipped hours later.

Great communication so far.


----------



## SgtHop

Indeed. No reason not to communicate. Tracking info has been sent.


----------



## Gizmo

PM'd!


----------



## SgtHop

Replied.


----------



## 8800GT

damn, i have 140 but i seriously doubt you'd take that for 2x5830's


----------



## grunion

Can we simple text how many 7970s you have remaining, please?


----------



## SgtHop

One pending, one available.


----------



## SgtHop

Both 7970s back up for sale now, Gigabyte no longer pending.


----------



## SgtHop

Gigabyte sold.


----------



## bigchieftaco

YHPM


----------



## SgtHop

Replied. Long ago, actually.


----------



## stickg1

What GPU's do you still have?


----------



## SgtHop

The ones listed in the thread title. Going to add a second, open box 7970 though for a slight discount in the next couple of days though.


----------



## SgtHop

That second 7970 mentioned in the previous post has been sold already.


----------



## SgtHop

All 5830s now sold. Just the 7970 and 9800GT remain.


----------



## jacksonn24

Thanks man card works great


----------



## SgtHop

Glad to hear.


----------



## Vi0lence

ygpm


----------



## SgtHop

Replied.


----------



## King Who Dat

so only the 9800gt remains ?


----------



## SgtHop

No, there's still a 7970.


----------



## burksdb

pmd


----------



## SgtHop

Replied.


----------



## El_lobito

Asus 7970 DCII still?


----------



## SgtHop

Nope...


----------

